# water changes



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

i have started to view fish related videos. in all of these videos, when a water change is done, the bucket of clean water is added through the top of the tank. i have been adding it to the intake of the sump. this way it goes through all the media and does not disturb the main tank. the water would be more "fishy" and less sterile when it gets in the main tank too. is there any reason why i should not be doing it this way? i don't think i am that clever so there must be a reason why everybody is not doing it this way. i put the bucket on a chair and then a hose from the bucket to the sump.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I put my water in my sump. Let's be the odd balls here. I do it for about the same reason. To be fair it is in my freshwater because my salt doesn't have a sump, sad face! Gets the water closer in temp and pH and what have you by the time it gets in the tank. Would assume the same is true for salties. Suppose on the salt side we take more care to match pH and salinity as it is but still I'm with you.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a FW tank and pour "aged" water into the HOB filter. The new water (at least) touches the filter media and is dispersed more evenly/gently as it joins the tank water. Makes sense to me to do likewise with a sump.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I add my new water into the sump so my pumps don't have to work so hard and the water empties out of the barrels way faster.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Water from the tap into the tank(similar temp) with prime. I do about 60-80% every couple of days, i feed a lot and rays poop lots also. I want a drip system so bad, heading this way in the near future.


----------

